# Frage zu Fittingen und Hardtubes



## RCFlug (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich möchte bei meiner WK Alphacool HardTubes 16/11mm Borosilikatglas  verwenden.
Dazu wollte ich Fittinge von Phanteks Glacier Serie verwenden.
Weiß jemand ob diese zu den HardTubes zu 100% kompatibel ist?


----------



## Joselman (7. Juni 2018)

Entweder sind es Anschlüsse für Hardtubes oder für Softtubes. Diese hier z.B. wären für Hardtubes PHANTEKS Glacier Hard-Tube Fitting 16mm G1/4 - schwarz


----------



## RCFlug (7. Juni 2018)

Scheinbar wird meine Fragestellung nicht verstanden.
Ist schon traurig sowas.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. Juni 2018)

Dann war deine Fragestellung evtl nicht eindeutig genug?

Er hat deine Frage nach Glacier fittingen für hardtubes beantwortet, wenn du genauer in die Materie willst Frage nach.

Ansonsten erläutere uns wo du bedenken hast bei deinen hardtubes und den Glacier fittingen für hardtubes? Sehe bei den Rohren keine Besonderheiten weswegen das nicht gehen sollte


Edit: es ist echt traurig dass sofort gemeckert wird wenn die ERSTE Antwort nicht zu 100% der Vorstellung entspricht, jeder greift Mal daneben, auch du


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juni 2018)

RCFlug schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte bei meiner WK Alphacool HardTubes 16/11mm Borosilikatglas  verwenden.
> Dazu wollte ich Fittinge von Phanteks Glacier Serie verwenden.
> Weiß jemand ob diese zu den HardTubes zu 100% kompatibel ist?



Die Rohre haben 16mm Aussendurchmesser.
Also sollten die 16mm Hardtube fittinge logischerweise passen. Abweichungen durch Produktionsfehler können zB immer vor kommen. Gerade bei Glas.



RCFlug schrieb:


> Scheinbar wird meine Fragestellung nicht verstanden.
> Ist schon traurig sowas.



Traurig ist nur, dass du scheinbar nicht in der Lage bist, solche Informationen selber herauszufinden.


----------

